# Dspeaker Antimode Dual Core 2.0 for 2 channel



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Has anyone used or using this device.

I have attached graphs for what so far i have achieved with the Auto function.

Speakers are Energy Veritas 2.3i (floorstanders).

The Antimode was setup (Auto) < 500hz these are the results.

































I have since made adjustments with the Manual PEQ on top of these measurements from > 500hz.


----------



## mc_lover (Aug 25, 2012)

it helps tame low frequency.! apparently there seems less effective in a range of mid to high frequency?
I hope I interpret REW result correctly.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

mc_lover said:


> it helps tame low frequency.! apparently there seems less effective in a range of mid to high frequency?
> I hope I interpret REW result correctly.


You do. The basic Auto function only applies below 500Hz.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

The process i used:
Ran the Auto calibration for 500< (other options available)
Measured with REW with each main, then applied some Manual filters 500>.
Use other presets for different settings to use as a reference.

This unit is rather powerful as long as the user doesn't over EQ (manual). You can certainly muck this up.

One thing that frustrates me is the tiny screen for using the manual filter settings.

I'm sure what the definitions are of the Center frequency and Bandwidth.


----------



## islandman2020 (Nov 14, 2010)

I have an opportunity to buy a Dual Core at a reasonable price. Keeping the signal path in my equipment clean, and short is a priority for me, however I have heard nothing but mostly good things about the Dual Core. I do have one concern though. Have any of you experienced a slight flattening of the sound when using the Dual Core? I am concerned about the A/D/A conversion and what effect it will have on the purity of the sound. A couple of others in another forum returned their units because of this. One guy and his wife listened only to classical, and another guy listened mostly to jazz, and acoustic music. They mentioned that although the bass, and mid-bass was improved, the sound suffered in other areas. What are you guy's experience on this?


----------



## Bowers (Mar 10, 2012)

I use thr Dualcore 2.0 for my 2 chammel hifi system, and I`m NOT going to take it away! What this box does is really quite fantastic. I only use it from 200hz and down. But I also use the Lowpass filter since my room give a huge peak/standing wave at 20hz. And I use 4 EQ at 4 places in the 700hz to 3000hz area.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Bowers said:


> I use thr Dualcore 2.0 for my 2 chammel hifi system, and I`m NOT going to take it away! What this box does is really quite fantastic. I only use it from 200hz and down. But I also use the Lowpass filter since my room give a huge peak/standing wave at 20hz. And I use 4 EQ at 4 places in the 700hz to 3000hz area.


Great to here

Did you use the 4 EQ as stereo filters?
In this area to keep the imaging it is a good idea.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

islandman2020 said:


> I have an opportunity to buy a Dual Core at a reasonable price. Keeping the signal path in my equipment clean, and short is a priority for me, however I have heard nothing but mostly good things about the Dual Core. I do have one concern though. Have any of you experienced a slight flattening of the sound when using the Dual Core? I am concerned about the A/D/A conversion and what effect it will have on the purity of the sound. A couple of others in another forum returned their units because of this. One guy and his wife listened only to classical, and another guy listened mostly to jazz, and acoustic music. They mentioned that although the bass, and mid-bass was improved, the sound suffered in other areas. What are you guy's experience on this?


I have it between my Pre Out > Power amp of my Yamaha Z9 for the front two channels and it made a big difference.

Those other people can you post the links to there problems maybe they did something to interfere?


----------



## Bowers (Mar 10, 2012)

Phillips said:


> Great to here
> 
> Did you use the 4 EQ as stereo filters?
> In this area to keep the imaging it is a good idea.


Hi

Yes I tried to use the EQ as mono first with the help of REW, but i didn`t get it quite right. So I then Used the EQ as stereo filters. 

I Also use the Dualcore as my main DAC ( digital to analoge converter ) and I see/hear no reason to buy anything else. I have tyed seperate dac at 5 times the price, and the difference in my room, with my taste the difference is there, but it`s quite small.

The only thing I miss with the Dualcore, is the posibility to cut away low frequenzy from the main peakers, while still giving them to my subwoofers. To do this i need anothe one, or a second active filter. I wolud also wish that the Dualcore 2.0 could delay the main speakers without delaying the subwoofers. Again this could be done but I would need a sencond Dualcore 2.0 Or a mini dsp.


----------



## Bowers (Mar 10, 2012)

Here are some waterfall plots of what the Dualcore dose with my system. I`m lucky to have a 40m2 musicroom that is mine. ( My wife don`t tell my where I can put things) 

The first plot is my two front speakers alone.
Second is my to front speakers and 2 subwoofers
Both is without Antimode 2.0

The third plot is with 2 main speakers + 2 subwoofers + Antimode and heavier acoustic treatment of the side walls. From 5cm + 5cm air to 15 cm + 10cm air.

From 200hz and down. I see the the third Plot is 500ms and the two other is with 300ms


----------

